# Video editing softwares



## Salah Yousef (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey everyone.

So I'm planning on videoing myself playing electric guitar and was wondering what are good video editing programs ?
An example of good video editing in my opinion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbaW5Qp04B8


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 12, 2016)

Saloooh91 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I'm planning on videoing myself playing electric guitar and was wondering what are good video editing programs ?
> An example of good video editing in my opinion.
> ...



Operating system? 

Budget?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2016)

What camera and resolution are you planning on using? I assume you are looking for something cheap. You can spend $100 or $100,000.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2016)

Adobe Premiere is probably the basic software.
I use Magix Edit myself - not sure if I recommend it as it's been troublesome at times. Some errors / issues never fixed between versions.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 18, 2016)

I am not sure what you mean by good video editing. Just a link is too vague.
Anyway, I use both Premiere Pro and Davinci Resolve depending on what I want to achieve. The new Premiere pro CC 2015 has a lot more capability than any software that I have used, including the new Lumetri color panel as well as the multi-camera editing and synchronization. You may want to use After Effects as well.
I am on a PC by the way. And of course, it depends on the computer power (GPU + memory) as well.


----------

